# bighorn 2.0



## 1st brute 2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have anyone tried the bighorn 2.0 yet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You looking to get a set?
what type of terrain will you be riding?


----------



## 1st brute 2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lot of sand pits, round fileds, hunting, hwy riding and racing


----------



## dhale_ls1 (Mar 24, 2010)

the 2.0 is an awesome all around tire... it is what im running on my 850 right now... no complaints except for they're just not aggressive enough in the big mud. but i didnt expect them to be.. i say go for the 2.0's


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to be putting a set on my Foreman soon...looking into the 27's. Still undecided on the 12 or 14" rim though.


----------

